# making sigs for people



## epona (Jul 18, 2014)

EDIT: PLEASE PM ME DIRECTLY IF YOU WOULD LIKE A SIGNATURE, I NO LONGER CHECK THIS THREAD

i can do whatever text you want over any image you want in any font you want, i know theyre not artistically amazing but they look kinda cool and im soooo bored so yeah if you want one hmu

i can also put a background colour on them like mine is just white for transparency reasons but i can do block colours too


----------



## Aradai (Jul 18, 2014)

I always wanted one like yours, so I'll get one.

Text: Tiffany
Background: This one please!

Can it be transparent too? Also, go crazy with the font. I'm fine with any. Thanks!

have fun in Croatia!

Almost forgot! Can you make it somewhere around 400x130? I have thing things underneath the sig. Thanks!


----------



## Eiryii (Jul 18, 2014)

Oh I would love one! 

Text: Eiryii
Image: [Here]
Font: Anything elegant is fine with me ^ w^
Transparent background please, thank you so much <33

EDIT: Oh! Also can you be sure not to make the size bigger than 385 x 130? I otherwise can't fit it into my signature without going over the height maximum.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 18, 2014)

ahhh i would love one ;a;
can mine be 500x150 though since i have a spoiler?

Text: Nikki
Background: http://img3.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20130605170931/wreckitralph/images/d/d9/Sugar-rush-background.jpg
Transparent
Font: probably something cutesy

thank you so much omg and have fun in croatia!!


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 18, 2014)

I always wanted one like yours, so I'll get one.

Text: Mercedes 
Background: http://media.tumblr.com/ae36ec7195bed2fd853565b487241275/tumblr_inline_mns5rdn1DI1qz4rgp.png
Also if you can it would be lovely if you can add,
The following spires on the Letters e in my name? (Last dreamies lol) Hamphrey, Antonio and Tabby please? {the spires from welcome to Athena timber master post?) 

Font: http://www.1001freefonts.com/art_brewery.font

Can it be transparent?  

Thanks in advance! P


----------



## epona (Jul 18, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> I always wanted one like yours, so I'll get one.
> 
> Text: Tiffany
> Background: This one please!
> ...







resize to your hearts content (obviously keep it within the allowed signature guidelines!) because im terrible at that but here ya go hope its ok!! and thank you!


----------



## Aradai (Jul 18, 2014)

epona said:


> View attachment 56691
> 
> resize to your hearts content (obviously keep it within the allowed signature guidelines!) because im terrible at that but here ya go hope its ok!! and thank you!


Thank you so much! I love it!


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 18, 2014)

omg is this still open?

Text: Swift
Image: 
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-xX9Ss1TL3...U/s1600/Vintage+Desktop+Hd+Wallpapers++11.jpg
Font: No cursive, but something nice. (like yours)
Transparent background please!

Thank you so much!


----------



## Axeler137 (Jul 18, 2014)

Can you do it over a gif? :0 If not, just use the image. 
Thanks so so sooo much! 

Text: Spaceship!
Image: Gif or Image


----------



## Saylor (Jul 18, 2014)

awesome I've always really liked yours.

text: grace
background: here
font: anything in cursive

thank you! hope you have fun in Croatia!


----------



## epona (Jul 18, 2014)

Eiryii said:


> Oh I would love one!
> 
> Text: Eiryii
> Image: [Here]
> ...




sorry it's kind of small, that was the largest i could make it to fit in your height restrictions without it going all stretchy and warped!


----------



## Eiryii (Jul 18, 2014)

epona said:


> View attachment 56693
> sorry it's kind of small, that was the largest i could make it to fit in your height restrictions without it going all stretchy and warped!


OH!! That is no problem, it's so pretty <33
Thank you so much!


----------



## Javocado (Jul 18, 2014)

Can you do Javocado in nice cursive with a space like background ; )


----------



## JellofishXD (Jul 18, 2014)

Text Jello
Image http://free.wallpaperbackgrounds.com/video game/nintendo/191381-51100.jpg
Font Fink Heavy 
Other Tysm


----------



## epona (Jul 18, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> ahhh i would love one ;a;
> can mine be 500x150 though since i have a spoiler?
> 
> Text: Nikki
> ...




thank you!!! i know it's off centre but that doesnt matter when its actually in your sig cause its transparent and stuff


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 18, 2014)

epona said:


> View attachment 56697
> thank you!!! i know it's off centre but that doesnt matter when its actually in your sig cause its transparent and stuff



SQUEALS I LOVE IT....THANK YOU SO MUCH,,, SMOOCHES U A LOT
HEEEEE THANK YOU!!!!! <33333333333333


----------



## epona (Jul 18, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> I always wanted one like yours, so I'll get one.
> 
> Text: Mercedes
> Background: http://media.tumblr.com/ae36ec7195bed2fd853565b487241275/tumblr_inline_mns5rdn1DI1qz4rgp.png
> ...




sorry it took so long, im with friends at the moment so im multi tasking haha

- - - Post Merge - - -



Swiftstream said:


> omg is this still open?
> 
> Text: Swift
> Image:
> ...


my image resizing keeps wigging out on me so idek what size this will post as but as always you can just resize it


- - - Post Merge - - -



Axeler137 said:


> Can you do it over a gif? :0 If not, just use the image.
> Thanks so so sooo much!
> 
> Text: Spaceship!
> Image: Gif or Image



here you go! i'm awful with gifs, sorry


- - - Post Merge - - -



Saylor said:


> awesome I've always really liked yours.
> 
> text: grace
> background: here
> ...



thanks so much! i couldnt get much of the rainbow in, sorry!


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 18, 2014)

Text: Ryan88
Image: something spacelike!
font: cursive!


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 18, 2014)

Thanks so much epona! <3


----------



## Chris (Jul 18, 2014)

If you find the time I'd love one please *Annie*. Just of my name. Other than that you've full creative control. If you don't have time it's ok.


----------



## Stepheroo (Jul 18, 2014)

Text: stepheroo
Background: Right here (x).

Font: Kind of like yours. Just something with clean lines, please.

Can it be transparent?


----------



## epona (Jul 18, 2014)

Javocado said:


> Can you do Javocado in nice cursive with a space like background ; )


that'll be 700 tbt bells ples


----------



## Javocado (Jul 18, 2014)

YOU JUST WON 3,000 FROM ME D:


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 18, 2014)

ryan88 said:


> Text: Ryan88
> Image: can i use my signature?
> font: cursive!



is it ok to change into something space like?


----------



## epona (Jul 18, 2014)

JellofishXD said:


> Text Jello
> Image http://free.wallpaperbackgrounds.com/video game/nintendo/191381-51100.jpg
> Font Fink Heavy
> Other Tysm


----------



## f11 (Jul 18, 2014)

Text: Crystal
Background: Can you use this one? http://data1.whicdn.com/images/68274737/large.gif
Font: Can you use this one? The one in bold please.
Transperant please.


----------



## epona (Jul 18, 2014)

Javocado said:


> YOU JUST WON 3,000 FROM ME D:



dont care. pay up homie

- - - Post Merge - - -



ryan88 said:


> Text: Ryan88
> Image: something spacelike!
> font: cursive!




- - - Post Merge - - -



Tina said:


> If you find the time I'd love one please *Annie*. Just of my name. Other than that you've full creative control. If you don't have time it's ok.





get it cos UR ICE COLD
idk snow is pretty so r u


----------



## Chris (Jul 18, 2014)

Thank you, *Annie*! I'm gonna use it.


----------



## Saylor (Jul 18, 2014)

Thanks so much epona, I love mine!


----------



## epona (Jul 18, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> Text: stepheroo
> Background: Right here (x).
> 
> Font: Kind of like yours. Just something with clean lines, please.
> ...





- - - Post Merge - - -



C r y s t a l said:


> Text: Crystal
> Background: Can you use this one? http://data1.whicdn.com/images/68274737/large.gif
> Font: Can you use this one? The one in bold please.
> Transperant please.



im actually not able to do it over gifs at the moment! if you want to give me a still image i could do that!
sorry!!!!!


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Jul 18, 2014)

ooh annie u made a shop gg!


----------



## f11 (Jul 18, 2014)

epona said:


> View attachment 56713
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


 What about this one?


----------



## Axeler137 (Jul 18, 2014)

epona said:


> here you go! i'm awful with gifs, sorry
> View attachment 56704



Omg yes, Is there any possible chance you could size it down to be 500 wide? So I can add it to my (soon to be) rolling set of photos? Thanks so much!


----------



## epona (Jul 18, 2014)

C r y s t a l said:


> Text: Crystal
> Background: Can you use this one? http://data1.whicdn.com/images/68274737/large.gif
> Font: Can you use this one? The one in bold please.
> Transperant please.








- - - Post Merge - - -



Axeler137 said:


> Omg yes, Is there any possible chance you could size it down to be 500 wide? So I can add it to my (soon to be) rolling set of photos? Thanks so much!



sure thing, what height?


----------



## Axeler137 (Jul 18, 2014)

epona said:


> sure thing, what height?



500 x 150 If it doesn't look tooo bad (i.e. shrunk'd up, stretched too far, etc.) Use your judgement


----------



## epona (Jul 18, 2014)

Axeler137 said:


> 500 x 150 If it doesn't look tooo bad (i.e. shrunk'd up, stretched too far, etc.) Use your judgement



there you go


----------



## Axeler137 (Jul 18, 2014)

epona said:


> there you go
> View attachment 56719



Thanks so much! ^.^


----------



## Stepheroo (Jul 18, 2014)

Thanks so much, Annie! It looks great! <3

How do you make these, by the way?


----------



## WonderK (Jul 18, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> Thanks so much, Annie! It looks great! <3
> 
> How do you make these, by the way?



Layer 1 > Text
Layer 2 > Image with a clipping mask.

Yeah. That's it. Assuming it's photo shop.


----------



## Locket (Jul 18, 2014)

I love them!

Text: Summer
Background: Random
Font:Random


----------



## Melissa-Crossing (Jul 18, 2014)

Oh my gosh! I would definetly love one! I'll be back with a form!


----------



## Stepheroo (Jul 18, 2014)

WonderK said:


> Layer 1 > Text
> Layer 2 > Image with a clipping mask.
> 
> Yeah. That's it. Assuming it's photo shop.


Oooh, thanks WonderK. By the way, when I come back in a few days, if you're still making sigs, I will be back. c_c


----------



## Melissa-Crossing (Jul 18, 2014)

Text: Melissa
Background: I am terrible at decisions, so uh: heres a spam: 
♥http://tombricker.smugmug.com/Disne.../M/remember-dreams-come-true-disneyland-M.jpg 
♥http://www.sagaftra.org/files/sag/branch_photos/chicago_banner.jpg
♥ http://www.lackgrounds.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/colorful_lights-wallpaper-1920x1200.jpg
♥ http://letusnerd.files.wordpress.com/2014/02/forest.png
♥ http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/de/58/c7/de58c73f23ef2c513790a045d9c660f6.jpg 
Font: Yours
I'd like it transparent!
(You can choose what background to do! )
How much do these cost?
You are too kind for doing this!


----------



## epona (Jul 18, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> Thanks so much, Annie! It looks great! <3
> 
> How do you make these, by the way?



a lot of fiddling around with layers and alpha channels

- - - Post Merge - - -



WonderK said:


> Layer 1 > Text
> Layer 2 > Image with a clipping mask.
> 
> Yeah. That's it. Assuming it's photo shop.



yeah no actually theres more to it than that

- - - Post Merge - - -



Star Fire said:


> I love them!
> 
> Text: Summer
> Background: Random
> Font:Random


sorry if u hate it RIP



- - - Post Merge - - -



Melissa-Crossing said:


> Text: Melissa
> Background: I am terrible at decisions, so uh: heres a spam:
> ♥http://tombricker.smugmug.com/Disne.../M/remember-dreams-come-true-disneyland-M.jpg
> ♥http://www.sagaftra.org/files/sag/branch_photos/chicago_banner.jpg
> ...


they're free!


Spoiler: 1st background









Spoiler: 2nd bg









Spoiler: 3rd bg









Spoiler: 4th bg


----------



## WonderK (Jul 19, 2014)

epona said:


> yeah no actually theres more to it than that



From what I see. Yeah. It is. It's just text with a clipping mask over it to present whatever stock image you're using. If that's not it, I'm curious as to what else you're doing with other layers/settings. Not trying to bash you by the way. 

@Stepheroo: Yeah. Sure. Come back whenever.


----------



## Nage (Jul 19, 2014)

; o; Has it been 12 hours yet?

Is it too late to request signatures? ;_____;
If not, may I request two please? c:

First Text: Lina
Second Text: Nage
Background(for both): http://fc03.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2013/178/a/c/stock_night_sky_ocean___free_by_rin_shiba-d5kxxsu.png
For the above link, click.
Font: Can I pick yours? :v
Can I have a transparent background as well? c:

If this request is denied, sorry&just ignore me ; __;


----------



## epona (Jul 19, 2014)

Nage said:


> ; o; Has it been 12 hours yet?
> 
> Is it too late to request signatures? ;_____;
> If not, may I request two please? c:
> ...



i arrived about an hour ago, if it's alright i'll do this when i get home in two weeks as i'm not actually going to have my laptop with me! sorry if thats inconvenient and stuff but yeah!!


----------



## Nage (Jul 19, 2014)

epona said:


> i arrived about an hour ago, if it's alright i'll do this when i get home in two weeks as i'm not actually going to have my laptop with me! sorry if thats inconvenient and stuff but yeah!!



OOOO Yay! I hope you have fun in Croatia(I think it's a vacation, if it's not, sorry. ((( )
I don't mind waiting. C: Not inconvenient at all, I should be the one sorry for troubling you even though you've already arrived :c Thanks!


----------



## Cariad (Jul 19, 2014)

Can I still order? If we could can I have one saying Cap x Noodle in a nice font and the background doesn't matter.


----------



## Melissa-Crossing (Jul 19, 2014)

epona said:


> a lot of fiddling around with layers and alpha channels
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Oh my! You did all of them! Thank you so much! I really appreciate it! Gahhh! Im so excited!


----------



## Jake (Jul 20, 2014)

Can u make me one that says yolo and pimp it up and make it look like it's got swag please


----------



## epona (Jul 21, 2014)

I'll do one for everyone who has posted here and Pmed me when I get home!!!!!!


----------



## Jake (Jul 21, 2014)

ok thx friend!!


----------



## VillageDweller (Jul 21, 2014)

hey bae.

Text: Harry
Image:http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/e/e3/Colorful_ocean_wallpaper_%283626771198%29.jpg

thx in advance anni xoxo

- - - Post Merge - - -

o and use any font that would be hella B)


----------



## epona (Aug 2, 2014)

everyone who requested one while i was away has been PMed!


----------



## starlark (Aug 12, 2014)

if its not too much trouble? do mine when you feel like it. ^^

text: ruff
background:here
font:1942 report/junkos typewriter

ty ツ


----------

